# This forum



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi everyone, just to say I love this forum! As we are planning to move to Cyprus next year, there are lots of questions that we need to ask, but each time I log on someone has asked or answered all my queries!! Keep up the good work, it's much appreciated.


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi pat and dave, you sound much like the 2 of us, so much info on this site. We also hope to move nxt year, i am in the process of looking at private healthcare that covers existing conditions, which for us is the biggest problem at the mo.
Goodluck with your plans


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

bwfcwood said:


> Hi pat and dave, you sound much like the 2 of us, so much info on this site. We also hope to move nxt year, i am in the process of looking at private healthcare that covers existing conditions, which for us is the biggest problem at the mo.
> Goodluck with your plans


I'm afraid you'll find that is an oxymoron.

Pete


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> I'm afraid you'll find that is an oxymoron.
> 
> Pete


Hi both, yes we do tend to take our NHS for granted don't we? (and I work in Anaesthetics!!) Dave has hypertension and has to take medication daily and of course needs regular checks! Apart from that we are both fit and healthy but, private health care is a must as you never know what's round the corner? We initially intend to rent for 1yr to suss everything out and make sure it's definitely for us!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

PatandDave said:


> Hi both, yes we do tend to take our NHS for granted don't we? (and I work in Anaesthetics!!) Dave has hypertension and has to take medication daily and of course needs regular checks! Apart from that we are both fit and healthy but, private health care is a must as you never know what's round the corner? We initially intend to rent for 1yr to suss everything out and make sure it's definitely for us!


Virtually everyone we know has hypertension including me.

If that's all that's wrong with Dave the cost of attending a doctor at a private hospital is likely to be less than you'll pay for insurance.

I can assure you that you will not get insurance for pre-existing conditions and in the case of hypertension they will additionally exclude anything vaguely related to any heart condition or effect thereof anywhere in the body including strokes.

Pete


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> Virtually everyone we know has hypertension including me.
> 
> If that's all that's wrong with Dave the cost of attending a doctor at a private hospital is likely to be less than you'll pay for insurance.
> 
> ...


IT LOOKS LIKE THE HEALTH COVER IS GOING TO BE A REAL PAIN FOR US, I'M RELATIVELY FIT AND VISIT THE GP HARDLY EVER. STE ON THE OTHERHAND HAS HYPERTENTION, FAMILIAL HYPERCHOLESTRALEMIA AND HAD CABG, LOOKS LIKE IF WE ARE TO LIVE THE DREAM IN CYPRUS I WILL HAVE TO LOOK FOR WORK ( IM A DISTRICT NURSE) AND SEE IF I CAN GET STE COVERED AS A DEPENDANT IF I PAY SOCIAL SECURITY.....PROBLEMS PROBLEMS PROBLEMS LOL I'M SURE WE WILL WORK SOMETHING OUT :confused2:


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Press the 'CAPS' your giving me a headache


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Is that better?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

bwfcwood said:


> Is that better?


Pardon? Could you speak up?



Pete


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Ha Ha 
Sharon


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

bwfcwood said:


> Is that better?


Perfick!


----------

